# IOW



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi all, been here for the last 3 weeks and has been a smashing break from doing nothing at home.
The weather has not been bad just that cold wind.
The Site I stay at is very good, there are no Fee's and the food is good also.
Who knows where this is?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

rapido said:


> Hi all, been here for the last 3 weeks and has been a smashing break from doing nothing at home.
> The weather has not been bad just that cold wind.
> The Site I stay at is very good, there are no Fee's and the food is good also.
> Who knows where this is?


Last time I went to the IOW in a Merc Pioneer, I think I had to pay £80 for the priveledge. This was in the eighties so I suspect in todays money we are talking £80,000.00. We then queued up to get the ferry back only to find we were queuing for the foot passenger one. Should have guessed as the gangway was only 3 feet wide.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rapido,

Well if there are no fee's and the foods ok are you in the local nick 8O .If you are you should ask for a transfer to Leicester,they have satellite too for nothing......................


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi hymmi, no its not the local nick or the prisons either, we also have free satelite here aswell.
Pusser the Ferry price is abought the same as you paid.

Eddie


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi eddie & elizabeth

do they let you come & go as you please :?: 

if the answers is yes then you are in parkhurst.

will there be porridge for breakfast :?:


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

ok ok i dont know where it is! are you going to tell us??


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi all no its not Parkhurst and we come and go as we please, The Pub opposite is called The Sportsmans Rest.


----------



## 88809 (May 9, 2005)

I think I know where it is. If I'm right let me know.
Is it Godshill?


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi Julie no its not Godshill, it is between Newport and Yarmouth not far from Thorness.
Eddie


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

are you in Porchfield??


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Well done Loury yes it is Porchfield well done.

Eddie


----------

